# Basal Thermometer (Healthy Living by Samsung @ Target)



## varaonaid (Jul 20, 2006)

Has anyone used the Healthy Living basal thermometer by Samsung that's available at Target? I picked up one tonight and am very confused in general by the basal thermometer thing. My doc said to only use the old fashioned "shake down" thermometers but didn't tell me to get a basal one. The pharmacist told me the old fashioned "shake down" thermometers aren't even available anymore. I've since found that they are available and I need a basal thermometer!







:

On Amazon the thermometer gets pretty bad reviews so I'm kinda leery of trying it. Anyone here have any experience with it? I'd love some first hand info.

If you have any other suggestions for an (affordable) alternative, please do let me know. I'm hoping to find something available locally (drugstores, mass market stores, etc.) rather than online. Easier to return if I have a problem and more importantly, I'd rather start charting sooner.

Thanks so much!
Rachel


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

I bought a digital one from Walmart for like 9 bucks. Its a Basal, and it seems to work just fine. Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## herbanmama (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a digital BBT thermometer from CVS that I bought for about $10. Not sure how accurate it is, but it seems to do the job and takes note of all the important highs and lows.


----------



## BurtsGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Like the PP I also have the digital CVS brand for $10 and I think it's pretty accurate. I just finished my first full month of tracking and I was able to see a definate "spike" in my BBT. I take it every morning at 6:35. I have my own alarm clock for this very purpose.

I haven't seen the old "shake down" kind in a long time. Why did the doc not like the digital. I would also assume they are much easier to read and there is less room for a reading error.


----------



## varaonaid (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, Ladies! Most helpful!


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *varaonaid* 
My doc said to only use the old fashioned "shake down" thermometers but didn't tell me to get a basal one. The pharmacist told me the old fashioned "shake down" thermometers aren't even available anymore. I've since found that they are available and I need a basal thermometer!







:

I got mine from my local Walgreens (Walgreens brand) for about $10. It doesn't have a backlight but it does save the temps so that I can chart it later.

Shake down type? Please! Try reading that at 5:45AM in the dark after just waking up; crust in eyes and all! The beep of my digital tells me when its done (and wake me back up). I would fall asleep with the glass "shake down" kind in the mouth. Your doctor is not living in the real world.







:


----------

